# NISSAN GTR and Skyline.



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)




----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

still out buying folk, PLEASE PM me do not post live on this thread as you may be making your ID known to some undesireables


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

or message me directly on 07731304953


----------

